# Case of the Missing Azureus



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have had a pair Azureus in a ten gallon for almost a year now. They grew up together in it. No signs of aggression at all. Temps and humidity are fine. I supplement with Multivitamin and Calcium on alternate days that are not expired.

Rewind to three days ago, the male of the pair doesn't come to a feeding; I don't think much of it. I haven't seen him now for three days though and I'm not sure what happened. No signs of anything at all in the female.

I put the female in QT while I thoroughly rooted through the tank twice and misted it today to see if he would come out- nothing. I believe I have only opened the tank about 5 times since I believed him to be missing with misting and feeding and stuff. I also checked in the false bottom and there is nothing there either.

I already rooted through my dorm room to see if I could find his body but nothing. I just don't know where he has gone! He has always been the more extroverted of the two which makes the situation weird also.

What are your ideas on what happened? Female aggression got to him, though I have not seen any signs and he is dead somewhere in the tank? Still in the tank but alive? Dead somewhere I haven't looked in the room (I've been checking in shoes and all kinds of places)?

Any ideas guys? Any similar experiences?

Oh mods feel free to move this if you have to, I wasn't totally sure if I should put it in this forum since I am not positive its a health issue.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

YOUR DORM ROOM LETS YOU HAVE THEM? Mine never let us have anything except goldfish
There's the possibility he was hiding at the top one day, and snuck out when you opened it.
Gotta roommate? there is the possibility someone else opened it and he got out, or took it out


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I had one such experience...

Azureus grow out tank.....3 sub [email protected] 4 months old.

One day there was only 2.....tore the storage bin apart, spagh everything and no sign of a body.

I suppose it could have squeezed out but usually you find the frog jerky sometime later on the floor.

Weird stuff

CSI stuff

X-files stuff.....


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

frogparty said:


> YOUR DORM ROOM LETS YOU HAVE THEM? Mine never let us have anything except goldfish
> There's the possibility he was hiding at the top one day, and snuck out when you opened it.
> Gotta roommate? there is the possibility someone else opened it and he got out, or took it out


Yeah I am betting that is what it was. Or at least some variation of that. Really weird whatever happened, he was nearly full grown so its not like he could hide super well from one of my searches.

About the dorm though, lets keep it our little secret haha. My roommate doesn't touch the tanks though, he isn't even in the room that much anymore. So weird.


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> I had one such experience...
> 
> Azureus grow out tank.....3 sub [email protected] 4 months old.
> 
> ...



Yeah, thanks for your help. I am guessing I'm going to find the frog jerky on the floor sometime, I've already done a pretty good shakedown of the room already. Maybe he went down a vent or something? Who knows. What really sucks is that they were getting to be of breeding age.... I hope the female doesn't die of heartbreak.

Anyone else have any experience? I am just pretty frustrated because I want some kind of a conclusion at least to this so I can have some closure and not redo whatever I did wrong.


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

I got home from work one day and as usual I check my frogs first thing but I didnt see my male in the tank. My male was usually out and about but my female always hiding (before I completely re did my setup and now they seem to hide more ). I looked everywhere that he has hidden in the past and I checked places I thought he couldve gone. I started to worry that maybe he snuck out when I was feeding or something but Ive always been careful about it and knew I may have had to tear down the tank to find him. I found him burrowed deep in the sphagnum moss in a back corner an hour or two later right before I started the demolition. It is the only area with that much of the moss in it but he found his way down there and I think it was because of the springtails that I had down there hidden. I hope you find your frog and that he is ok. Keep us posted!


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh that is my azureus pair btw..


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a pair of Tincs yes Tincs of all frogs very large and esy to see that went missing in my 55 gallon for two months. I moved things around and couldn't find them I thought they had died. One day they were out waiting for food it was crazy!


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I too have lost one of my frogs (in a 10 GALLON TANK!) for over a week at a time--he was just a very good hider! 

Then one day, walk in the room--there he is eating! Then he sees me, and I don't see him for another couple of days. =)

I recently read a thread where someone lost a frog for almost a year!

Don't give up hope until you find him outside the tank, and good luck!


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that you can not find your frog. I hope that he is hiding somewhere in the tank. That is very suspicious he has not come out to feed. Keep us posted, I guess one could speculate on many different possibilities. If the tank does not have any places he could squeeze out of you might want to consider locking your room when you leave. Paranoid? Maybe...but shared spaces sometimes result in problems.

Take care,

Jeanie


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the positive replies everyone! I hope he is in there hiding with a fat clutch of eggs or something like that haha. I'll keep everyone posted on what the outcome is. It's just super weird because I would expect this kind of thing more out of a thumb than a big tinc. Anyways thanks guys, anymore hiding experiences with tincs out there?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

When breaking my Leuc tank down (sorry I know you said tinc)to fix a pump issue and reconstruct it (the pump issue was the excuse I gave my husband for breaking it down ) I thought I had lost a leuc because one was not accounted for after I pulled all the frogs, driftwood and plants out of the tank. My leucs were so shy I never saw them. It was pure luck to see one. I went to clean off the driftwood that all of the frogs hid in when I turned it over and saw just the slightest hint of yellow deep into a tiny crevice of the wood...it was my missing Leuc.


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

divingne1 said:


> When breaking my Leuc tank down (sorry I know you said tinc)to fix a pump issue and reconstruct it (the pump issue was the excuse I gave my husband for breaking it down ) I thought I had lost a leuc because one was not accounted for after I pulled all the frogs, driftwood and plants out of the tank. My leucs were so shy I never saw them. It was pure luck to see one. I went to clean off the driftwood that all of the frogs hid in when I turned it over and saw just the slightest hint of yellow deep into a tiny crevice of the wood...it was my missing Leuc.


Nice, I hope something similar happens with me, still no updates on the status though.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I actually have Leucs too.... and one goes missing. Two of the 3 are in a 29 gallon set up i see them out once a day. The other one is in a tank with 4 azureus... they used to all live together in a 55, (breeder said it was okay, i have since seprated them) After i built the 29 gallon I cought 2 of the 3 leucs. I couldnt find the third one for the life of me! This was probably 6 months ago.... I thought he had died! 
Well about 2 weeks ago i walked in my room after the lights had gone out and i shined my flashlight in there and there he was!!!!!!!! ALIVE! I couldnt catch him tho...
So there is hope. Keep looking! Good Luck!


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

So here I am in August and the exact same thing just happened to the other Azureus in the tank!! 

I was on vacation and had a reliable sitter who has taken care of the frogs before without any problems. I return home today to find the other Azureus missing! I can't believe it! All of my other frogs are fine which made me think that it isn't a temp spike or humidity issue since all of the tanks are in the same conditions. I guess maybe the tank is cursed. I am just going to wait a week to make sure the missing frog doesn't turn up and then demo/sterilize the whole thing and start over with it.

Maybe the frog will turn up still though yet......


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

The same thing just happened to me with one of my cits. I really would like to find him... no idea where he went.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

A similar thing happened to me about 2 months ago with one of my Azureus. One morning I was doing my usual misting and noticed that one of the two did not come out (they love to be misted). A couple hours later still no sign of her (?) by dinner time I started to panic. These are very out-going frogs who never miss a meal. I started searching every nook and cranny in the viv, looking under and in everything I could without tearing it apart. Finally after looking under their coco hut twice I picked it up again and realized that I didn't look under the leaf (big almond leaf) in the coco hut. There she was hunkered down under the leaf, I think that she was hunting springs and had gotten trapped. She was pale and looked disoriented, she leaped to the back of the tank and hid for a couple hours then she came out like nothing happened. 

Keep putting ffs in your viv, your frog may still be there.

Peace
Shawn


----------

